# Harts' Landscape Lighting Project



## Harts

I have been wanting to take on a lighting project for the past two years and after seeing the thread from @Ware, I got inspired to dig in and finally get it done.

I have done a lot of research - it's a good thing I have my own business and have the time! I am looking seriously at Volt and have started to narrow down what I think I might want/need. I was originally looking at Lowes and HD but understand that Volt will likely be better quality with better support. I also don't like the fact that there is very little information on lumens, light colour and beam angle on the products from the big box stores. In the end, ordering from Volt will cost me about twice as much (after the conversion to Canadian dollars) and cause me to drive across to Niagara Falls, NY to pick up (saves me a ton more money than shipping to Canada), but I think I am going to be much happier in the end.

I have gone out at night with the flash light to get a better understanding of how different elements will take a lighting effect - I highly recommend doing so as it truly gives you a different and better perspective.

Here is my blank canvas:


Here is the plan:

[*]Columnar Spruces on the far right (There is a cluster of 3) - Spot lights
[*]Just to the right of those, a pathway light or another spot to accent the Magnolia tree
[*]3 x Up/Down lights on the privacy screen
[*]Pathway light just to the left of the daisy's

Here are my questions:

1. On the left, you will see a large spruce. What do you suggest for beam angle? And should I light this with 1 or 2 spots?

2. Just to the left of that, you will see a cluster of 3 small spruces. My original plan was to put a pathway light in there, but after using the flash light, I realized that lighting each of those individually with spots might be the best way to go.

Here is what I like for the spot lights:
*Fat Boy Brass Spot Light*


For the privacy screen, I plan on using:
*Up/Down Integrated LED Deck Light*


The Pathway Lights
*Max Spread Brass Path & Area Light*


Along the fence (not in the picture) I am going to go with 4x:
*Deck Light*


Thank you in advance the input gents. I'm really looking forward to getting this project complete!


----------



## pennstater2005

@Harts Lighting projects impress me and truly beautify a landscape and home. It's on my list but probably years away! Make sure you post pics.


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking forward to seeing more on this!


----------



## Harts

I have thought about and planned this to death. I think I am ready to pull the trigger and order everything. As of right now, this is planned for early August. I will do my best to post a detailed review with lots of pics!


----------



## iFisch3224

Links to products or did you buy a kit?

I need to add lights to my house, or would like to, and I believe it would be relatively inexpensive as I really only need to light up the front of the house and rear of the house. And don't have much area to light up, really. Small lot, traditional 2017 built houses (built on top of one another).


----------



## Harts

Everything is coming from www.voltlighting.com. Ordered everything last night and it has already shipped out.

They are based out of Lutz, FL. The original post has the products that I purchased form Volt.

In addition, I purchased the following:

Transformer (with Astronomic timer) - https://www.voltlighting.com/low-vo...or-lighting-clamp-connect-150/p/VTR-150-NG-SS

Direct Burial Hub (4 in total for my 4 zones) - https://www.voltlighting.com/outdoor-low-voltage-landscape-lighting-macro-junction-connector/p/BDL-VAC-WC3-PBK-2

Foot Stomper Stake - https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-accessories-fixture-mounting-tools-foot-stomper/p/VAC-STKS-SBC

Wrench - https://www.voltlighting.com/landscape-lighting-low-voltage-outdoor-tools-lock-nut-wrench/p/VAC-LOCKNUT3

The nice thing about Volt is that you can pick the bulbs you want to go with most lights. For each of my spot lights, I chose 3W, 2700k in either 38 or 60 degree beam angle depending on what it is lighting.

I will be doing a detailed update in this thread once everything comes in.


----------



## iFisch3224

Definitely looking forward to seeing how this comes together. Please keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Harts

@Ware quick question regarding the Direct Burial Pro Junctions:

I will have 3 zones in the landscape bed across my backyard. I have purchased 1 x 8 way and 2 x 5 way junctions (to accommodate a total of 13 lights).

The 8 way will be in the middle of the bed. 5 lights will connect to it along with the main line from the transformer and two more lines, one running to a 5 way junction to the left and a second wire running to a junction on the right. This give me 8 connections on this junction.

Each of the 5 way will have 4 lights along with the lead wire coming from the 8 way junction for a total of 5 connections on each.

Is my planning/thinking right? Looking at your diagram, I assume this is how you linked 2 or more junctions together.

If you need a diagram to clarify, I will scan and upload it tomorrow.

Everything should arrive on Friday and I'm going to start next week when my wife and kids are at the cottage. I can't wait to get going on this!


----------



## Ware

Harts said:


> Is my planning/thinking right?


Yes, that is correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harts

Lights came in today! Will start posting the project as I go along next week sometime.


----------



## Harts

Finally got some time last night to start this project. Not a huge update - that will come on Monday when I have all day to get everything done.

Shipping was incredibly fast from Volt. Ordered on Tuesday and everything arrived Friday. Just a warning for any Canadians who are reading this and looking at Volt Lighting - I had to pay an extra $392 in duties and taxes once the packages got to the border. This is on top of the $1,100 USD I already spent on everything.

Overall the quality of Volt's products is outstanding. The fixtures have some weight to them and the 10" hammer stakes that come standard are HUGE.

In addition to the lights, I also ordered the foot stomper and the wrench. Check out the thread @Ware did on his project for more details of everything.

Here are some of the lights and accessories



I also ordered the 150 Watt transformer - I'm only going to have around 50 watts total.

Last night I dug my trench from the back of the house to the garden. I will have 3 zones back there.



And this is the after.



I'm heading up to the cottage for the long weekend tomorrow but will be back Sunday night and will hopefully finish this project on Monday. See you guys soon!


----------



## Harts

Well plans changed very quickly this past weekend. Didn't go to the cottage. Wife and kids came home about a week early and had to work around my 3 year old! I did manage to get about 80% complete including staining my privacy screen.

Here are some photos:

Before



After



I didn't end up using the 12 gauge wire that the landscaper ran through the fence posts a few years back (first picture) and instead ordered the Up/Down lights from Volt with the 24' lead wire. I had to drill a 1" hold in the back of each post near the bottom, hook the pre-run wire, taped my lead wires from the lights to the wire already in the post and fished it down and out the bottom, then ran the wires over to the middle zone to tap into my direct burial junction hub (from Volt).

I then temporarily placed my lights where I think they will ultimately end up.







Lastly, I made all the connections (3 zones in total in the back garden) and then it started pouring (about 1.25" of rain within an hour and a half). I didn't get a chance to test the system so I wrapped each hub in a zip lock bag and wrapped it in tape to keep the connection dry.



Tonight, my plan is to test the system and make sure the lights come on, then run a voltage test on random lights to see if there is much (if any) voltage drop. Once that is done, I'll close up the hub connections (these are awesome and incredibly easy to make the connections), install the bulbs in the fixtures and wait until dark to make any adjustments.

I have one more zone to do - along the fence between me and my neighbour, but that might be a project this weekend or next.

More pictures coming tonight...


----------



## Harts

Finished the lighting project last night. I would highly recommend Volt Lighting. They have just about everything you will need and the shipping time to Canada was only 3 days. I ended up spending more money than I originally intended but it was worth it for the quality. I looked locally (other than big box stores) for fixtures but the pricing was outrageous. I went to the local Site One, among other stores but their pricing was considerably higher. As an example, the 150 Watt transformer I bought was around $200 once I added the 24" conduit and Intermatic timer. Site One quoted me over $500 for a Kichler model.

As @Ware mentioned in his project thread, Volt has sales every week. If you are patient you can order in pieces and get some of the items for 25% off as they go on sale. Unfortunately for me, Volt requires first-time International orders to be over $1000 before shipping.

Ok, now on to the project. Thanks again to @Ware for his help throughout. I couldn't be happier with how everything turned out.

I turned the system on and tested the voltage at different points.



Running the system off the 12 volt tap, the range I got was 11.88 to 11.95 volts from one side of the garden to the other. Very minimal drop. I wired everything in a hub configuration as opposed to a daisy chain. Using the Volt Direct Burial Hub connections made it really easy. Once I completed the voltage test, I installed the bulbs and took one last look to make sure all connections were strong before closing and sealing the hubs.



After wiping away the excess silicone, I wrapped each connection with electrical tape. Complete overkill but I did it anyway.

These were some of the bulbs I used:



I also used three bulbs with a 38 degree beam angle. The Fat Boy spot lights do not have an integrated light like some of the other products Volt carries.

Then I mounted my transformer. I still have one more zone to run but I will probably wait until next month to do so. I wanted to get the landscape bed done before the Fall when everything gets trimmed back. I mounted the unit 24" off the ground. I also installed a new hood cover for my receptacle.





The only thing left was to wait until it got dark to make adjustments to each light. I will wait a few more days before burying the wires to make sure everything is where I want it to be.


----------



## Ware

_Very_ cool - great job @Harts! :thumbup:

It looks like we have a new member from VOLT - welcome @EvanK! There are many fans of VOLT Lighting here at TLF - here is a link to my project. :thumbup:


----------



## EvanK

Ware said:


> _Very_ cool - great job @Harts! :thumbup:
> 
> It looks like we have a new member from VOLT - welcome @EvanK! There are many fans of VOLT Lighting here at TLF - here is a link to my project. :thumbup:


Hello, and thank you!

I am certainly looking forward to engaging with everyone on the TLF.

My hat is off to you sir @Ware; kudos on a beautifully executed project! I especially like how you introduced the smart timer option. I might need to look into where I can get one of those grills!


----------



## EvanK

Excellent work @Harts ! As I am somewhat partial to sconce style lights myself, the privacy fence caught my eye immediately.

On to the front yard? :lol:


----------



## Harts

@EvanK thank you. Honestly, your products are top notch and priced very well.

I love the way the lights on the privacy fence turned out.

The next project is my fence between myself and my neighbour. I bought the regular deck lights (4) and wish I got more up/down lights!

My only complaint is you need a DC in Canada!!!

Question for you: why does the 8 way connector have 10 slots but only 8 are usable?


----------



## Harts

I purchased the timer with my transformer but I just bought the same smart plug @Ware has off Amazon. I should have it tomorrow. I love the control from my phone.


----------



## Ware

Harts said:


> Question for you: why does the 8 way connector have 10 slots but only 8 are usable?


The VOLT® Pro Macro-Junction Direct Burial Connector 8 Way basically contains two Wago 222-415 LEVER-NUT connectors with a jumper between them. The jumper takes up two slots (one on each LEVER-NUT).


----------



## EvanK

Harts said:


> @EvanK thank you. Honestly, your products are top notch and priced very well.
> 
> I love the way the lights on the privacy fence turned out.
> 
> The next project is my fence between myself and my neighbour. I bought the regular deck lights (4) and wish I got more up/down lights!
> 
> My only complaint is you need a DC in Canada!!!
> 
> Question for you: why does the 8 way connector have 10 slots but only 8 are usable?


Thank you for the feedback; having customers like yourself as advocates has always been our 'bread-n-butter' and is certainly something that the team here takes pride in. As VOLT has been growing in the industry, who knows where the future may takes us in regards to distribution expansion!

To expand on the response from @Ware, the (2) ports in the center of the connector are indeed designated to be unused as they are the jumpers that connect the individual rails and 'complete' the flow.

So, each junction is designed to accept (1) main run (from a low-voltage transformer), and (7) leads from the fixtures; as shown below:










I am looking forward to seeing your future project updates!


----------



## Harts

Makes complete sense (I think)!

Also received my iDevice switch and set it up last night. Much easier to set up your schedule using your phone.



I also moved one of my lights from the far left to the middle in order to light up my Rose of Sharon. This originally was completely blacked out. Here is a before and after (look just left of the privacy fence):

Before:



After:


----------



## Harts

Last night I finally had the opportunity to install the 4 VOLT® Deck Light along the fence. This was by far the easiest and quickest part of the project. I started removing a few boards to allow access to drilling holes through the posts to run my lead wires through.



As you can see, my fence wasn't built with each panel at the same height. It is common here, for some reason, to have a "stepped" design. I don't like it and it made installing these lights at the same height a bit of a challenge.

I drilled a 1/2" hole for the lead wires and ran each lead to the far left panel (closest to the house) in the above picture. This is where I made the connection using the VOLT® Pro Micro-Junction Direct Burial Connector 5 Way.

I did a quick voltage test (12.31 volts at each light), installed the bulbs, replaced the covers, organized my excess wire and put the boards back up.

Here is the final result:





It is a much softer light than the pictures show.

My plan is to eventually stain the fence the same colour as the privacy fence - maybe a Fall project.


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## EvanK

Elegant and efficient; awesome! If I may ask @Harts and @Ware, what are your opinions on the 'smart timer'?

-Was it simple to set-up; would another first time user possibly struggle with setup?

-Does it fit safely inside of the transformer housing?

-Does it operate without incident when controlling remotely?


----------



## Ware

EvanK said:


> Elegant and efficient; awesome! If I may ask Harts and Ware, what are your opinions on the 'smart timer'?
> 
> -Was it simple to set-up; would another first time user possibly struggle with setup?
> 
> -Does it fit safely inside of the transformer housing?
> 
> -Does it operate without incident when controlling remotely?


Mine has been rock solid. The switch is not rated for outdoor use (waterproof), but I'm not worried about it inside the transformer enclosure. Setting up the iDevices switch is pretty simple:

https://youtu.be/IPdXxPdrRM0​
Once it is set up, you can create a schedule within the iDevices app, but I use Apple Home as it allows a little more flexibility with regard to using sunrise/sunset (or 15 min increments before/after) as triggers.

Let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## Harts

^ +1. The switch fits perfectly inside the transformer.

I found using the app to set my schedule much easier than the timer I purchased with the transformer. Having said that, my setup is pretty simple, on at a certain time and off at a certain time. I don't run a complex schedule. But setup is very straightforward.

I was at my cottage last weekend (approx. 3 hours north of where I live) and I checked the connection through the app and I was able to control the on/off function.

I can't speak to the long term viability of the iDevice, but a few weeks in and I am very happy.


----------



## EvanK

Thank you for the feedback gentlemen; much obliged.

I see that it is compatible with Android as well as Apple; essentially encompassing the two largest software providers for smartphones.

I am planning on getting my hands on some of these timers for demo; we'll see where it goes!


----------



## Harts

I'll keep you updated on how it holds up over the course of a Canadian winter.

Although with weather patterns changing, there may be a time when folks in FL migrate North for the Winter!


----------



## NealTaber

Hi...i am also planning for same but here it is relatively inexpensive as I really only need to light up the front of the house and rear of the house. And don't have much area to light up, really.

printed circuit board assembly company


----------



## Harts

My project cost me about $1700. I used 17 lights in total.

My advice would be take take pictures of the areas you want to light up and decide how you want it lit. I ended up using more lights than I originally intended. After drawing things out several times, I realized there would be black spots instead of a more uniform lighting effect. I'm glad I purchased the extra lights.

My wife thought I was crazy, saying our house would be visible to airplanes flying over at night! But she admitted she was wrong and loves how it turned out.


----------



## MMoore

lighting project looks great @@Harts I would love to see a drone shot of this lit up at night, it looks great. Was shipping to Canada a reasonable amount from @EvanK at Volt?

I really wanted to do our yard/landscaping/house when I did the interlock, flowerbeds and pool this year but with all of that work plus the expense of it all I really didn't want to snowball that. I really should have put some conduit in under my patio stones though.


----------



## Harts

Thanks @MMoore. I would love to see some drone shots of the lights and stripes.

The only drawback to Volt is the shipping and Canadian Customs.

Volt: For first time orders, your order minimum must be $1000 before tax. After that, your order min is $500. The shipping wasn't too bad - $80 US on an $1,100 US order.

Customs: I got dinged $392 for taxes and duties.

There is another option depending on how far you are from the border. I know in Buffalo, which is about an hour and a half for me, there is a place you can have items shipped to and you pick it up and drive it over the border yourself. It's dirt cheap - something like $3 per package regardless of size. Not sure if there is something like that in your area of NY state.

Other than that, Volt makes high quality products and are priced very well. I priced a lot of high end lighting options locally, and I would have paid 4-5 x more for similar quality lights.

Setup using their HUB connectors are super simple, the ground stakes you get are big and fat and the option to increase the lead wire from each light to 25 feet (from the standard 4') is a nice option to have and gives you a lot of flexibility when placing your lights.

@evanK you need to work on Canadian distribution! :lol:


----------



## MichiganGreen

@@Harts This is unbelievable. I've always wanted to do something like this but I don't even know where to begin. If I were to take a few pictures for you would you mind lending an opinion on what I could do without breaking the bank...this seems like something that I can do in bits and pieces - at the very least it will be a fun planning project to carry me through the winter to do in the spring. I'm all about outdoor living especially now that I have a pretty sweet lawn - I just need more comfortable lighting outside other than a couple of cheap floods I have above the door. Would really appreciate any advice if you're into being a lighting mentor! (I could start a separate thread, would probably make sense)


----------



## Harts

@MichiganGreen I'd love to help. Tag @Ware when it's posted as well. He helped guide me through my project.

@EvanK is a Volt Rep and can lend his opinion as well.

The project seems daunting at the outset, but once you have an understanding and put together a drawing, it begins to make sense.

Check out Wares thread on his project too. Lots of great info including his drawings.

Get some photos up and let's get started!


----------



## Harts

Posted this on my journal but wanted to show it here as well. The stripes were fresh and looked pretty good when I took this the other night.


----------



## MichiganGreen

Harts said:


> @MichiganGreen I'd love to help. Tag @Ware when it's posted as well. He helped guide me through my project.
> 
> @EvanK is a Volt Rep and can lend his opinion as well.
> 
> The project seems daunting at the outset, but once you have an understanding and put together a drawing, it begins to make sense.
> 
> Check out Wares thread on his project too. Lots of great info including his drawings.
> 
> Get some photos up and let's get started!


So excited - thanks to all in advance. Yeah daunting is a great word for it - Just a few years ago I changed out my first electrical outlet and that's pretty much as far I advanced in the world of electrical. Was going to get a pack of solar lights to poke in the ground from Costco and call it a day but I'm really not looking to do it on the cheap like that. Will post pictures this evening if I make it home before dark.

Thanks!


----------



## Harts

@MichiganGreen I am the furthest from handy. Landscape lighting is easy. It takes some work, but the actual setup once your lines are run and trenches dug is very simple.


----------



## quattljl

I'm so glad I clicked on this thread. You've opened up a whole new world to me @Harts! I never knew low voltage lighting was a thing until today. I thought the only options were hard wired, 120V lights (not in my budget so was a pipe dream) or battery powered solar lights (which I've used in the past but wouldn't do again). *sigh* so many projects, so little money.


----------



## Harts

@quattljl glad you enjoyed the thread. Low voltage is the way to go.

The lights from Volt are priced similar to the options at Lowes or HD but the quality at the big box stores isn't even in the same league as Volt.

I spent an inordinate amount of money this year, between my lawn and the lights. The way to think about the lights, however, is that it's a one time cost. You don't need to run out each year and spend more money the way you do with products for your lawn.

If you decide to go down this road, let me know how I can help.


----------



## quattljl

@Harts you're certainly right about the one time cost. This will be a project for down the road, though. I need to do a reno on the back yard first as crabgrass and other weeds have essentially taken over everything leaving me with a mud pit when it all dies off in the fall/winter. It's a huge pain to have to bathe the dog literally every time she comes in from being outside for 6 months out of the year. Oh and my wife and I are expecting our first child in April so time and money will be short next year haha.


----------



## Harts

Congrats on the new addition. Money will be short for a few years!


----------



## MichiganGreen

Harts said:


> @MichiganGreen I am the furthest from handy. Landscape lighting is easy. It takes some work, but the actual setup once your lines are run and trenches dug is very simple.


Has been some late nights getting home this week but will definitely try and get some pictures out this weekend. I'm hoping because of pricing that this is the type of thing that I can do over time, start small and add on rather than all up front. That's a much easier way for my wife to let me handle


----------



## Harts

@MichiganGreen fortunately that is an option for you. In fact, I would keep checking the Volt website as the frequently have sales that start on Tuesdays. I know Ware purchased everything he needed over time as things went on sale.

Because I am north of the border, I didn't have this luxury as my order needed to reach a min of $1,000 for international shipping. So I bought everything all at once. It is even hard for me to add to my setup as any additional order needs to be a min of $500.

You won't have those restrictions. You can easily save yourself a few hundred dollars depending on what and how much you end up buying.


----------



## MichiganGreen

Harts said:


> @MichiganGreen fortunately that is an option for you. In fact, I would keep checking the Volt website as the frequently have sales that start on Tuesdays. I know Ware purchased everything he needed over time as things went on sale.
> 
> Because I am north of the border, I didn't have this luxury as my order needed to reach a min of $1,000 for international shipping. So I bought everything all at once. It is even hard for me to add to my setup as any additional order needs to be a min of $500.
> 
> You won't have those restrictions. You can easily save yourself a few hundred dollars depending on what and how much you end up buying.


Copy that - will get you some photos this weekend for sure.


----------



## EvanK

My apologies for the delayed response gentlemen; I was out of town all of last week for an expo show in Kentucky (a chilly time of year to visit for a lifelong Floridian).

VOLT is certainly open to investing in distribution areas where the volume is present. It is difficult to say exactly where future endeavors will lead us but, Canada is certainly a notable goal!

@MichiganGreen ,

I am more than happy to answer any questions that you have!


----------



## datcope

@Harts Looks great!


----------



## Harts

@datcope thanks!


----------



## learnt

Posting here so I can find my way back... when it's finally time for me to start my landscaping lighting project! Nice work!!!


----------



## Talental

I know this is probably a very simple/silly question. 
But electricity worries me, especially around water.

I have a pool and want lights in the beds by the pool. Is this product safe. I know it's low voltage. But is it low voltage enough to be around water?


----------



## EvanK

An honest question @Talental!

Low-voltage is quite safe and the worst-case scenario would be a tripped GFCI or possibly damaged to a bulb/fixture from arcing. The NEC advises installing no closer than 10ft, of course, many homeowners tend to 'bend' the rules when it comes to low-voltage for lighting, landscaping, speakers, etc. It's always best to check your local ordinances as well to make sure you stay up to code.


----------



## polofitted007

Awesome, glad I found this...


----------



## JayGo

Thanks for sending me this way, @Harts.


----------

